# Suns Vs Nuggets Game Thread



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

Don't post often but here is my game thread from another board..thought I might post it here too

*Denver Nuggets (8-8 ) @ Phoenix Suns (8-5)*​
*When* Friday 2nd December
*Time*: 6.00 PT
*Location:* AWA, Phoenix
*TV:* FSN AZ 

*Probable Starting Lineups:*
*Nuggets*

PG-Andre Miller
SG-Demarr Johnson
SF-Linas Kleiza
PF-Kenyon Martin
C-Marcus Camby

*Suns*

PG-Steve Nash 
SG-Raja Bell
SF-James Jones
PF-Shawn Marion
C-Boris Diaw

*Starting 5 Match-ups

Point guards
Andre Miller Vs Steve Nash*

Here is a match-up between two of the top tier point guards in the NBA. Andre Miller is coming off a 33,5 and 5 night against the Hornets. Where he had to pick up the offensively slack with Carmelo Anthony missing from the line-up after getting injured in their loss to New Jersey. Miller is having a soild season averaging 12 points, 5 rebounds and 7 assists per game and he comtinues to be one of the best lob passers in the game. The Suns will need to watch out for those when guarding Kenyon Martin and Marcus Camby. Steve Nash is coming off a 30 point night himself where he hit 7/8 threes in the Suns blowout win over the Pacers. He also got 8 rebounds and 9 assists in leading his team to the W. 


*Shooting guards
DerMarr Johnson Vs Raja Bell*

DerMarr Johnson is the Nuggets starting shooting guard basically by default. The Nuggets main weakness is at this position. Proof of that is Johnson's 4.4 points per game average. Although to his credit he is a decent defender and works real hard when he's on the floor. Raja Bell the Suns summer signing is averaging 11 points per game on 43% from the floor and 40% from three. He has had a soild start to his Suns career and will look to take advantage of this match-up. Raja is coming off a 9 point performance against Indiana on wednesday night.

*Small Forwards
Linas Kleiza Vs James Jones*

Now many of you are thinking, "who the hell is Linas Kleiza?" "And why the hell is he starting?" well honestly, I don't know much about him either but with Carmelo Anthony getting hurt against their game Vs the Nets early in the week he was given the start in their last game against the Hornets and was soild with 8 points and 7 rebounds. He is averaging 3 points per game on the season in 9 minutes per game. He is starting because as mentioned Melo is injured and It is unknown If he will play in this game, of course that may change so these line-ups aren't completely 100% right. James Jones on the other hand is having a soild season since arriving from the Pacers in the summer. JJ is averaging around 10 points per game and is shooting around 40% from three. He had an off game against his former team on wednesday, I expect him to bounce back in this one.

*Power Forwards
Kenyon Martin Vs Shawn Marion*

This is one match-up worth watching. Kenyon Martin though has struggled this year with main injuries and has missed quite a few games. He had surgery in the summer and thought he had fixed the problem but the problem hasn't seemed to of gone away. K-mart is having a career low season averaging just 12 points and 5 rebounds a game. His minutes obviously due to injury have been down. He will need to be on his top form to contend with Suns all-star Shawn Marion who is having another great season. Shawn is averaging 19 points and a career high 12.5 rebounds per game which is ranked 3rd in the NBA. He is also leading the team in steals and blocks. He has been excellent all the way across the board. 

*centers
Marcus Camby Vs Boris Diaw*

The center match-up is going to be a good one. Marcus Camby is having a truely amazing season and even though the Nuggets have been struggling has been having an MVP type season. Prefect for you fantasy guys out there. Camby has averaged 16 points, 14 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 steals on 53% shooting. He has been quite amazing for Denver so far. If only he had shooters then his team's record would be far better. So all in all 6'8 Boris Diaw will have his hands full. Diaw is having quite a season himself and has to be one of the early favourites for the most improved player award. Diaw who is showing how well rounded he truely is by playing center. This is a guy who can play all 5 positions and is now playing the 5 spot after having some success playing there. This year Boris is averaging 10 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block on 52% shooting. No one expected him to do this well so early but he has done a great job so far and his offense has improved as the season has gone on and has gotten even more confidence. He will have a tough job guarding Camby but he won't be alone as Kurt Thomas will come off the bench and guard Camby. KT looks to be fitting in nicely and was quite effective on JO on wednesday night.

*key's To The Game

Nuggets*

Get Andre Miller going, with Melo likely out the Nuggets will need more offense from him. What he does against Nash is huge.

The Nuggets need something out of Kenyon Martin who is having as mentioned a career low season. This is the type of game where the Nuggets need K-mart to produce mainly with Nene out for the year.

Contending the Suns two all-stars won't be easy. Try and control Nash and don't let Marion dominate you on the inside. He has been deadly this season.

*Suns*

Must try and guard Marcus Camby and not let him dominate on the boards and inside in general. He has to do more with Martin not 100% and Nene out for the season. Camby has been huge for Denver this year and they will need him on top of his game. Maybe KT will contend him like he did to Jermaine O'Neal?

Push the ball and try and get the Nuggets into a running game. The Nuggets like to run but running with the Suns is not always wise. Not in Phoenix.

Role players must keep up their recent good form. Jones, Bell, Thomas, House have all been key guys hitting their shots and playing defense. With Barbosa out, everyone has stepped It up lately

*Final Thoughts And Predictions*

The Phoenix Suns head into friday night's game looking for their 5 straight win. The Suns are coming off a great win against of the contenders for the NBA title the Indiana Pacers. Suns got the win 109-91 and led by as many as 34 points. Steve Nash led the Suns with 31 points, 8 rebounds and 9 assists which included 7/8 threes. Shawn Marion added 21 and 12 while Boris Diaw contined his good form with 17 points, 8 rebounds and 6 assists alongwith 3 steals and 1 block. The win moved the Suns to 8-5 and only a game away for the top of the pacific not bad for a team missing Amare and Barbosa.

The Denver Nuggets on the other hand have struggled. They are 8-8 and to make matters worse lose Carmelo Anthony to injury early in the week in their loss at home to the Nets. The Nuggets in their first game without him lost another game this time at home to the surprising New Orleans Hornets.

The Suns after starting 1-4 at home having won 4 in a row. They will look to continue the good run of form on friday night to extend the win streak to 5 games.

I expect the Suns to come out strong again and get the win. The Nuggets are shorthanded like the Suns but unlike the Suns the Nuggets don't have as many scorers or shooters. If Melo is out then the Suns should get a double fiqure win. If he is playing then It will likely be alot closer.

ENJOY THE GAME!!!


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice thread. I think this will be a good game, and we should win.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

It's going to be a hell of a game. Should be interesting to see Diaw match up with Camby.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

A few years ago , when diaw was still playing in france , he used to play Power forward from time to time , in general when the usual PF was missing . In general he was doing fine , and particulary his offensive game was always better when he was playing the PF poisition . Depsite his good game , we would always heard things like " he should not play the 4 because once in the NBA , he will be a guard and just won't be tall and strong enough to play inside " ..  .. I don't really know if he would be able to play this position in any other team than phoenix , which is definitely a special ball club but it's still funny to consider that he keeps playing inside ..well in fact he just plays where the coach ask him too . How many players can do that in the league with that success ? Well , this being said , guarding camby won't be an easy task . it would not be for any center in the league since camby is having the hell of a season after all .


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Diaw is good, but Camby will abuse him in the post. If he is hitting his shots outside, he'll force Diaw to come out, and then Camby will go right past him.

With our slew of injuries, though, I am expecting a Phoenix victory.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Diaw is good, but Camby will abuse him in the post. If he is hitting his shots outside, he'll force Diaw to come out, and then Camby will go right past him.
> 
> With our slew of injuries, though, I am expecting a Phoenix victory.


I don't know if Camby will go right past him. Diaw is a good defender, and getting out of the post may help Diaw more


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Wzup Suns fans!?

We have a game thread going in the Nuggets forum...

Feel free to come in and post during the game!

Unfortunately this game will not be a great one for Denver. With all the injuries Denver needs somebody to step up to defeat the gelling SUNS! :curse: :cheers: 

*To Nuggets Game thread!!!!* 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2888078#post2888078&conly=


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Phoenix 102
Nuggets 97

I'm simply loving it... 5 games in a row. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

Anyways, Marion and Nash led the way. Boris Diaw had good night, and Kurt Thomas was a monster on the boards again with 16 rebounds.

Here's the rest of the stat sheet: http://www.nba.com/games/20051202/DENPHX/boxscore.html


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Almost a comeback win from Nuggets, it was a see-saw game, but the Suns prevailed.

Everyone else sleeping on us?

9-5, should be 10-4 if they didnt choke against Mavs or even better if they closed it out against the Pistons and Spurs.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL. Everyone seemed to mention the Nuggets injuries and seemed to forget the Suns injury. Granted we won but it seems like everyone is not mentioning that either. Imagine if Amare was healthy...I think we would be undefeated. Or very close to it.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Camby puts up 33 points, 20 boards, 3 steals and 3 blocks and the Suns win by five points. Another nice win for the Suns behind balanced scoring by the whole team.

Congrats :clap: 

G-Force


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

And kurt thomas played 42 minutes .. and he had one of his best game so far . 16 pts 16 rbds 4 blk . 

Boris "the chameleon" Diaw chipped in for 16 pts and 9 assists ... and nobody is surprised anymore . I love it


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Loving the new chemistry. Keep it up fellas, keep it up. Nash and Diaw combine for 19 assists, it brings a joyful tear to me eye to be able to have these 2 guys working the ball movement. *sniffs*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to go to beat the Nugs for us. 

The team did the good job indeed.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh yeah... they come and play u guys after we made we them run around like hell haha


----------

